
Ask HN: How to get back a stolen car - apa-sl
Don&#x27;t know how many of you lost your car due to theft. Unfortunately my girlfriend&#x27;s car (her 1st one bought just 12 days ago) got stolen on Friday in Gdynia, Poland (white Ford Fiesta 2009 with all options &amp; with visual ST package VIN WF0GXXGAJG9R08406). Any clues? Ideas? ;) We&#x27;ve already posted on car ads  in Poland, ran a paid FB&#x2F;Instangram campaign and talked with the police...
======
jeffmould
At least in the US, unfortunately there is not much you can do. Report to the
police and hope you get it back. In the US you hope that someone just took it
for a joy ride and it will turn up within 25-50 miles of where it was stolen.
Checking apartment building parking lots and shopping centers within that
radius may prove successful. This is not usually the case though.

Most often though within 24-48 hours of being stolen one of two things are
happening. The thieves are most likely part of a bigger operation and your car
is being dismantled for parts or is in a shipping container for export. Either
way, by this time you the VIN will have been altered and the car changed
enough to make it look slightly different (i.e. painting). Yes, what you see
in movies does actually occur to some extent.

If by some remote chance your car is found by you, do not touch it or move it
without first contacting the police. If there is any hope of catching the
individual(s) responsible it will be before you touch or drive it away.

------
jacquesm
I've had this happen to me too and fortunately the insurance paid out, any
attempts at recovery failed.

If the car got stolen that close to the date of sale you have to wonder if you
really had all the keys that were made for that car.

Chances of recovery are very small.

